# Pilot Light Won't Stay Lit



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics.......The unit has a limit hooked to the t-couple and that could mean something but for the time being change the tcouple and remove and clean the pilot......also make sure that the filters are new.


----------



## ekr (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the response....is the tcoupler something I can get from Home Depot or do I need to go to a HVAC supply store? I assume that I can get the right one by bringing my model # with me.

Thanks


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

get a universial 36 ' honeywell, leave any extra coiled up, and DO NOT OVER TIGHTEN....snug and then 1/4 turn at the most.


----------



## glenbailey (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pilot stays lit, furnace runs, pilot goes out.*

Similar to the previous post, pilot stays lit until the furnace runs. When it reaches temp set on thermostat the system turns off. Aprox 1.5 minutes later the pilot goes out. Is that still a thermocouple issue? 

Model: Lennox g12q3-110-3
Installed in May 1984. Yeah, I know - it's old!


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have not changed the tc since '84, most lkely the problem.


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You will need to clean that pilot orfice also. If the flame don't reach the thermocouple it won't stay lit.


----------



## glenbailey (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks! Looks like I'll be replacing that tomorrow. Nice that they're only $10!


----------

